# Autotrader.co.uk - 2004 car, 53 Reg?



## Bluebean (8 Feb 2008)

hello, 

A few of the cars I've looked at on the UK Autotrader site state that they are 2004 cars, but then when I look they have 53 registration plates.

If I was to buy one of these cars, am I buying a 2003 or a 2004 car?  What would it be registered as here?

Example to be found here:  [broken link removed]


----------



## efm (8 Feb 2008)

Age identifiers (ie 53 / 04 etc) change twice a year in the UK; in March and September - so a '53 reg car would be registered sometime between Sept 03 and March 04 - if they are saying it is an 2004 car with a '53 reg then it was registered in January or February 2004. The actual registration date (or Initial Registration date)will be on the V5 document that comes with the car and it is this date that used to determine the year of registration when importing into Ireland


----------



## Bluebean (9 Feb 2008)

Thanks a million EFM, much obliged.


----------

